# What console do you think the next main AC game will be for?



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 8, 2016)

What console do you think the next AC game will be for? 

If you look closely at the pattern, I think it goes like this. (May be wrong with first few, never played them)



Console
Portable
Console
Portable

So there is no clear pattern. However, if the list is correct, then there are 4 console games and 2 portable games. This presumably means that the next game will be a portable game. This would also make a lot more financial sense, considering NL and WW were such a hit and Amiibo Festival was so poor. However Nintendo may do this pattern:

Console
Portable
Console
Portable

Console
Portable
Console etcetera, etcetera

This isn't very likely though, not unless Nintendo are baboons. What will probably happen is the NX being the next AC game, which means it's both console and portable. But if either of them has better sales results, then the next AC game will likely be for whatever the best sale was. But there is no way to tell for certain. What do you think?


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Apr 8, 2016)

I think it?s gonna be on WiiU, but they already have one on WiiU right? I don't see what else it could be for, we already have one for all the consoles and portables.. maybe. Idk :c


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> I think it?s gonna be on WiiU, but they already have one on WiiU right? I don't see what else it could be for, we already have one for all the consoles and portables.. maybe. Idk :c



Maybe, but Nintendo may be put off by how badly Amiibo Festival went. It's their own fault for releasing a game like that and calling it AC:Wii U, but you're right, there should be AC:Wii U!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 9, 2016)

Probably WiiU. I don't have one or really want one, so that would make me upset.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't see why it would be on the Wii U ever.


----------



## Mura (Apr 9, 2016)

I really really hope it isn't on the Wii U. Yes the graphics would look amazing in HD, but I want to be able to bring it wherever I go, like I do with new leaf. I can see it being only for the New 3DS. and probably the NX or whatever


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 10, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> I really really hope it isn't on the Wii U. Yes the graphics would look amazing in HD, but I want to be able to bring it wherever I go, like I do with new leaf. I can see it being only for the New 3DS. and probably the NX or whatever



I agree. What would I do on holiday without it???


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope it is on a 3ds or on a system that you can take with you on the go. I think Animal Crossing is better when you can take it with you.


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2016)

It will be for the Nintendo NX


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I hope it is on a 3ds or on a system that you can take with you on the go. I think Animal Crossing is better when you can take it with you.



I agree, I can't imagine sitting in front of a tv playing AC for hours now (even though I did the past!) it's much better on a handheld system


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

On handheld I hope, but not the WiiU. Playing on a TV sounds nice, and brings me back, but what would come of our precious streetpass if it were for console?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 16, 2016)

It'll probably not be handheld sadly.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 17, 2016)

Well seeing how poorly the Wii U did I don't think Nintendo would waste their time making another Animal Crossing game for the system. I think it will most likely go on the NX.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 17, 2016)

If they're gonna make a new AC then it should be on Wii U or the "NX"


----------



## OviRy8 (Apr 17, 2016)

I think it will be on the Wii U. This will make it so we've had an Animal Crossing game on home console ever since the 64DD in a chain. It might be on the 3DS, though since New Leaf is one of the top sellers and HHD was successful. The Wii U might not be so successful since Amiibo Festival was a flop and it gave a bad reputation the AC on the Wii U.


----------



## Moontoon (Apr 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if it'd be on the WiiU, but I think I'd prefer it to be on the 3DS again (because portable).


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind it being on the new 3DS or NX. I'm home so much anyway.  I _really_ hope it's not on the Wii U though since I've avoided buying one so far.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 18, 2016)

since i only have a 3ds right now, im REALLY hoping it will be backwards compatible with it, which i know might happened, because well, it's nintendo.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 20, 2016)

I think it will be on the NX.

If the NX is a portable and console, then it's likely very suited to AC.  Plus, they have ACNL on 3DS, I don't think they will make another mainstream AC on the 3DS.

I think the whole company is putting resources into NX and just completing the current projects for the current consoles - 3DS and WiiU. I don't they're putting any more in for WiiU.  The 3DS might have a few more years, but Nintendo don't normal support older consoles for more than a few years anyway.

If they're fusing handheld and consoles, then it would mean the 3DS may end sooner.  Given, the NX "portable" part might not have 3D, but I don't think everyone is using 3D anyway while playing, so it's not a big loss for the NX "portable".

If the NX is quite powerful, the adoption rate for the system will be high - another factor for the 3DS to go sooner. I think the new mainstream AC will be on the new console - NX.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

Probably will be on Nintendo NX or New 3DS. Console is better rather than handheld.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 26, 2016)

---


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 28, 2016)

It didn't really go 
console
console
console

because it bounced around. It went from Nintendo 64 to GameCube with enhancements the same year because it was for the dead Nintendo 64, so it didn't sell well. It did really well on GameCube, and Nintendo of America and Nintendo of Europe localized it, then Nintendo Japan took that localized version, and added more enhancements and put it on their system- rumor goes it would have been Animal Crossing 2 outside Japan- I'm starting to doubt that the more I look into it given how very similar it is to Animal Crossing. Then, it just went by the next system to come out, the DS, the Wii, the 3DS, and the Wii U didn't sell well, combined with the fact the handhelds blew away sales, and it was a no-brainer to put HHD on the 3DS, and give NDCube the Wii U version. IF the NX is a true hybrid like people are saying, and with Nintendo focusing on smartphones, Wii U, 3DS and NX, it would makes sense to kill Wii U/3DS and just do NX and mobile, then yeah, it's likely to come out on NX next, it would remain a high seller with a handheld version- though not sure how that would work with a smartphone game coming out this fall, but would get the console version since about 10% of fans like them on console more.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 2, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> It didn't really go
> console
> console
> console
> ...



Ah thanks for the info  Corrected my post!


----------



## Boccages (May 2, 2016)

NX for crying out loud. A home console version hasn't been released since 2010 !


----------



## dierefuji (May 2, 2016)

The mobile phone, as it's already been anounced. The NX, most likely. The chance of one coming out for the Wii U is low, as it's on a downwards trend of popularity/sales, and the fact that the NX was announced.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 2, 2016)

I want to say the NX because of the pattern, but part of me feels that New Leaf's huge success partially came from the clever marketing on the handheld. I am not sure if Nintendo sees portables having more profit potential for main series AC games now or not.


----------



## pika62221 (May 2, 2016)

VanillaChase said:


> I want to say the NX because of the pattern, but part of me feels that New Leaf's huge success partially came from the clever marketing on the handheld. I am not sure if Nintendo sees portables having more profit potential for main series AC games now or not.



I'm guessing they do see them more profitable, since you look at how Amiibo Festival was done by NDCube, who's not a main developer within Nintendo, and Happy Home has virtually the same developers as New Leaf. That tells me they cared more about the 3DS version than they did the Wii U version, because they knew a 3DS AC game- even if it's a spinoff, would sell more than a console AC game. Case in point, they're making an AC app for phones, because they know the majority want to play this in short bursts on the go. Not to say people don't play longer, for that matter people play Angry Birds for hours on their phones, but the majority do play in shorter bursts.


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

I'm sure this has been said already but I'm sure it will be for the NX


----------



## Boccages (May 2, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> I'm guessing they do see them more profitable, since you look at how Amiibo Festival was done by NDCube, who's not a main developer within Nintendo, and Happy Home has virtually the same developers as New Leaf. That tells me they cared more about the 3DS version than they did the Wii U version, because they knew a 3DS AC game- even if it's a spinoff, would sell more than a console AC game. Case in point, they're making an AC app for phones, because they know the majority want to play this in short bursts on the go. Not to say people don't play longer, for that matter people play Angry Birds for hours on their phones, but the majority do play in shorter bursts.



Apples and oranges. NDCube makes Mario Party games. Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival isn't an Animal Crossing game, its a Mario Party game sans mini games. It's a dull experience. 

It doesn't say anything about the relevance of Animal Crossing games on home consoles, it says more about shelling out crappy party games.


----------

